# Danish student investigation US immigration options



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife and I are currently hosting an exchange student from Denmark. Before participating in the exchange program, she had previously expressed a desire to move to the USA permanently. She chose to come to the USA for her exchange program, to experience the country and decide if she would like to pursue moving here. Due to the complexity of US immigration, she has asked me to help her start checking in to her options.

She is currently 16 years old, and will be in the USA until the end of June. She will return to Denmark to finish her last 2-3 years of schooling (equivalent to US high school). At that point, she would prefer to come to the USA for college/university.

She has no immediate family in the USA. She has some career interests, but is too young to really know what she wants to pursue. She is a Danish citizen, as are her birth parents. Her birth parents are aware and supportive of her desire to come to the US.

What are her options? I've copied and pasted the list of questions from the sticky, and removed the ones that do not apply to her.


** Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa?*
Not married, no immediate plans to, but she does plan to

** Do you have an academic degree?*
Not at the desired time of immigration. However, if she does not have an option, she would complete university schooling in Denmark

** Do you have specialist skills?*
See above

** Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything?*
Very fluent in English, Danish (native language), and she is somewhat fluent in French. She has a gift and passion for learning languages.

** Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?*
Yes

** Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?*
She will be a recent graduate of the equivalent to US high school at the desired time of immigration.

** Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel?*
This could be an option, if it will help with immigration.

** Were you, your spouse or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam?*
She was born in Denmark. Her mother was born in Denmark. I believe her father was born in Germany, but it may also be Denmark.


*Potential Skeletons*
She does not have any of the potential skeletons.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

** Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa?*
Not married, no immediate plans to, but she does plan to
Marriage to a US Citizen cures most immigration woes. 

** Do you have an academic degree?*
Not at the desired time of immigration. However, if she does not have an option, she would complete university schooling in Denmark
First degree in Denmark, post grad in the US is always a nice option. 

** Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything?*
Very fluent in English, Danish (native language), and she is somewhat fluent in French. She has a gift and passion for learning languages.
Always found language skills to be of doubtful general value in the US except for English/Spanish. I'm sure there's a niche somewhere, though!

** Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?*
Yes
If she has the capital available, this is an easy option. Most state colleges will be charging foreigners around 4x what they charge their regular students, though. If she starts from the beginning, consider doing the first 2 years at a community college and transferring -- should shave a little off what will be an expensive exercise. There are no guarantees of staying on afterwards, but you get a year to find an employer to sponsor you (known as OPT).

** Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?*
She will be a recent graduate of the equivalent to US high school at the desired time of immigration.
Attendance at an overseas college often allows foreign students to live and work in the US during vacation time on a J1 visa. Her Danish college should have information about such opportunities.

** Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel?*
This could be an option, if it will help with immigration.
If she studies something more vocational, she may find internships available, especially in the hospitality industry, whereby she can come over a work for a year or so. These visas are temporary in nature. 

** Were you, your spouse or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam?*
She was born in Denmark. Her mother was born in Denmark. I believe her father was born in Germany, but it may also be Denmark.
She's eligible for the diversity lottery once she has the equivalent of a high school graduation, assuming this route survives future comprehensive immigration reform.
Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> ** Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa?*
> Not married, no immediate plans to, but she does plan to
> Marriage to a US Citizen cures most immigration woes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. It sounds like her most obvious route is going to be to apply for the DV Lottery, but the odds of that panning out seem to be extremely grim.

She fully intends on finding an American husband. Of course, that's not going to be able to happen during her stay as an exchange student now. I think she's hoping for a way to get over here for a few years, so she does have time to meet someone, get to know them, and hopefully find a spouse. 

In regards to the J1 exchange visa- could she potentially come back to the US on that every summer while she's enrolled in school in Denmark? Does she need to work here while visiting under the J1?

I see that another potential way for her to come for a year would be to come as an Au Pair, under the J1.

Thanks again for the help. 

I guess short of winning the DV Lottery, or marrying a citizen, it is pretty difficult to get into the US permanently?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

FotoPhocus said:


> Thank you for the information. It sounds like her most obvious route is going to be to apply for the DV Lottery, but the odds of that panning out seem to be extremely grim.
> 
> She fully intends on finding an American husband. Of course, that's not going to be able to happen during her stay as an exchange student now. I think she's hoping for a way to get over here for a few years, so she does have time to meet someone, get to know them, and hopefully find a spouse.
> 
> ...


European DV entry has around a 1 in 50 chance. She'd need some capital or a financial sponsor to pass the "not become a public charge" requirement. She could probably apply the year before she graduates Danish high school -- she needs the qualification at the time she applies for the visa, not when she enters the draw.

The J1's are work based. But she could just come over for a couple of months on the usual VWP if she didn't want to work. (BTW, she should NOT apply for a B2 to come for the whole of the summer vacation.)

US immigration is niche based. If you fit in one of the provided niches, you're good to go. If, like most, you don't, it will be an uphill struggle.


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> European DV entry has around a 1 in 50 chance. She'd need some capital or a financial sponsor to pass the "not become a public charge" requirement. She could probably apply the year before she graduates Danish high school -- she needs the qualification at the time she applies for the visa, not when she enters the draw.
> 
> The J1's are work based. But she could just come over for a couple of months on the usual VWP if she didn't want to work. (BTW, she should NOT apply for a B2 to come for the whole of the summer vacation.)
> 
> US immigration is niche based. If you fit in one of the provided niches, you're good to go. If, like most, you don't, it will be an uphill struggle.


I'm sure the capital / financial sponsor would be no problem, if selected through the DV. Her family is fairly well-off, and we would have no problem sponsoring her either. She has become a part of our family, and we would have the room in our house for her, as well as the means to provide for her if needed.

This may be a basic question, but I wasn't able to find an answer to it. What if she enters the DV and finds out that she is selected with a year or two left for her degree? Is there some flexibility in regards to when she decides to move to the USA (could she be selected, and then choose to finish her education and move to the USA in 2 years)?

It sounds like with her looking into it so early in life, she has a good chance to choose her education and career carefully, in order to make it easy to immigrate in the future?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

FotoPhocus said:


> I'm sure the capital / financial sponsor would be no problem, if selected through the DV. Her family is fairly well-off, and we would have no problem sponsoring her either. She has become a part of our family, and we would have the room in our house for her, as well as the means to provide for her if needed.
> 
> This may be a basic question, but I wasn't able to find an answer to it. What if she enters the DV and finds out that she is selected with a year or two left for her degree? Is there some flexibility in regards to when she decides to move to the USA (could she be selected, and then choose to finish her education and move to the USA in 2 years)?
> 
> It sounds like with her looking into it so early in life, she has a good chance to choose her education and career carefully, in order to make it easy to immigrate in the future?



Once an immigrant visa is issued, you have 6 months to get to the US -- it's a one-shot deal. On entry you become a permenant resident, and are expected to live here and visit elsewhere. Spending up to two years finishing your degree outside is possible, but she should seek legal counsel if she finds herself in this position.


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Once an immigrant visa is issued, you have 6 months to get to the US -- it's a one-shot deal. On entry you become a permenant resident, and are expected to live here and visit elsewhere. Spending up to two years finishing your degree outside is possible, but she should seek legal counsel if she finds herself in this position.


Got it, thanks. I highly doubt she would be willing to even risk that.

Regarding the best employment "niches" for immigration, is there any recommended reading she can look at, to get an idea of how she wants to plan her education? When she returns to Denmark, she will have the opportunity to go to a school that will focus more on a specific career path, so it may be helpful for her to start getting an idea of what direction she wants to head into.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Have her marry some willing young (or even old) dude (will probably have to give him some serious cash) - a faux marriage. The immigration system is a total mess so until those lazy, arrogant, unhelpful, overpaid Government workers/slackers become "user friendly" and simplify/straighten out their totally disgusting agency I personally don't see why you have to follow their very convoluted rules.... They seem to have very twisted, complicated ones (I've had migraine headache level dealings with them. I know of which I speak on this one). Last I heard a Faux husband went for about $5,000. Also, as Fatbrit said, she can become a long term student if she/her family has enough cash to keep it going till she finds a way to stay. Finds the right niche. Good Luck and DON'T expect a smooth, pleasant journey, not on this trip at least. Zoom

PS. Going from pleasant, safe Denmark to a violent, turmoil filled USA? Isn't that kind of a backwards move? Like going from a mansion to a shack? Just askin'. Denmark/Copenhagen gets super high ratings on everything important for a nice, peaceful, safe, healthy life. Been there a few times (Copenhagen) and besides the less than great Weather it's a near perfect place IMO.


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Also, as Fatbrit said, she can become a long term student if she/her family has enough cash to keep it going till she finds a way to stay. Finds the right niche. Good Luck and DON'T expect a smooth, pleasant journey, not on this trip at least. Zoom
> 
> PS. Going from pleasant, safe Denmark to a violent, turmoil filled USA? Isn't that kind of a backwards move? Like going from a mansion to a shack? Just askin'. Denmark/Copenhagen gets super high ratings on everything important for a nice, peaceful, safe, healthy life. Been there a few times (Copenhagen) and besides the less than great Weather it's a near perfect place IMO.


It seems like becoming a student is probably the best way for her to go, albeit fairly expensive. Either living on campus without a car, or living with us and having the expenses that come with commuting, she's going to have to come up with a lot of cash.

Does anyone know of any resources I could look at for what careers are in high-demand, and most likely to get her over here on a work visa? Since post-secondary schooling is free there, she may opt to finish her education there and gear it towards something.

Another very promising option (seemingly) is the Religious Worker Green Card. What is EB-4 Special Immigrant Religious Workers Green Card?. As a Dane, she has been a member of the Lutheran Church since birth. Could she pursue a degree in Social Work in Denmark, and then come work as a Social Worker for Lutheran Social Services (directly affiliated with the Lutheran Church) after working for a couple of years in Denmark?

She is not interested in even risking a faux marriage. She plans to just try and keep in touch with guys she meets here, see how things progress, and try to get back here to visit every year. Maybe that will work out, who knows.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yahoo's home page (with the news) usually has a 10 most desired now and future professions in the US under the business section. They usually get if out of Forbe's or other financial magazines and newspapers. I know nursing and other things medical is big since the population is aging. You can also do a Yahoo/Google search for the older articles - few weeks old/few months - on needed professions. If she eventually wants to get US citizenship let her know she should NEVER give up her Danish citizenship - so she'll have dual citizenship. It might come in handy, you never know. Very valuable IMHO. Zoom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

FotoPhocus said:


> Does anyone know of any resources I could look at for what careers are in high-demand, and most likely to get her over here on a work visa? Since post-secondary schooling is free there, she may opt to finish her education there and gear it towards something.


The Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) publishes lots of information about relative demand for various jobs. U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics Take a look at their publication (at the bottom of the page) called the Occupational Outlook Handbook.

I agree that her best option in the long run is to get her university degree (at least the first one) in Denmark and then look to coming over as either a graduate student or on a work permit. As a graduate student, she'll have a better chance at funding - either a scholarship or a teaching assistantship.

As far as choosing a subject area to study, be careful about professions with licensing qualifications that may be difficult to transfer. Social work is one of those areas that is usually fairly country specific (because of social programs related to the government or laws relating to health care benefits, legal benefits, etc.). Nursing or most medical related professions can be difficult, as well as most things with state-level licensing.

Actually, if she could develop an interest in one of the hard sciences, she'd probably have lots of opportunities - chemistry, bio-chemistry, physics, molecular biology, etc. - both for graduate school and for jobs later on. (And the languages would actually be a plus.)

At her age, a few years can seem like a lifetime, but if she can manage to wait it out and make her preparations carefully, she could make her big move much easier on herself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> The Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) publishes lots of information about relative demand for various jobs. U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics Take a look at their publication (at the bottom of the page) called the Occupational Outlook Handbook.
> 
> I agree that her best option in the long run is to get her university degree (at least the first one) in Denmark and then look to coming over as either a graduate student or on a work permit. As a graduate student, she'll have a better chance at funding - either a scholarship or a teaching assistantship.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. She has 3 years left of secondary education after her year in the USA with us, so no matter what, she will be in Denmark at least until 2014. She will be applying for the DV lottery in Fall 2013.

The advice I have given her is that she needs to approach every decision from now on with the end goal of moving to the US in mind. Career path, choice of university, jobs, etc. Right now I am just doing everything I can to gather information for her.

Realistically, assuming she starts to prepare now, does she have a good chance of being able to come to the US in the next 10 years (either permanently, or first on a VISA with it turning into a permanent stay)? Or are we just all getting our hopes up?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

FotoPhocus said:


> Realistically, assuming she starts to prepare now, does she have a good chance of being able to come to the US in the next 10 years (either permanently, or first on a VISA with it turning into a permanent stay)? Or are we just all getting our hopes up?


Right now, it's really hard to tell - but her chances are probably better over the next 10 - 12 years than if she tries to rush things and come over at age 18 or so.

I think most folks in the US agree that the current immigration system is a mess and there is talk (but very little action) on trying to re-organize it. To the extent that the system is overhauled in the next ten years, it will change her odds somewhat - depending on how they decide to change things. But her best chance is to have a good, solid university degree in a field where she is likely to be able to find a job - either in the US, or with a large international concern where she could transfer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

FotoPhocus said:


> Another very promising option (seemingly) is the Religious Worker Green Card. What is EB-4 Special Immigrant Religious Workers Green Card?. As a Dane, she has been a member of the Lutheran Church since birth. Could she pursue a degree in Social Work in Denmark, and then come work as a Social Worker for Lutheran Social Services (directly affiliated with the Lutheran Church) after working for a couple of years in Denmark?


I wouldn't choose social work if she wants the best chance.

High science, IT or accountancy are the best places to be if you're planning to eventually come on the basis of your skills..


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Right now, it's really hard to tell - but her chances are probably better over the next 10 - 12 years than if she tries to rush things and come over at age 18 or so.
> 
> I think most folks in the US agree that the current immigration system is a mess and there is talk (but very little action) on trying to re-organize it. To the extent that the system is overhauled in the next ten years, it will change her odds somewhat - depending on how they decide to change things. But her best chance is to have a good, solid university degree in a field where she is likely to be able to find a job - either in the US, or with a large international concern where she could transfer.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hopefully any overhaul that's done doesn't change in the direction of making it harder for her. I've only been looking into immigration law for about a week, so it is definitely hard to tell if I should be optimistic or pessimistic about her chances down the road - both in regards to which way reform will go, and her chances of getting a job here. The more I read about it, though, the more discouraged I get.

10-12 years from now does seem like forever (she is quickly becoming a part of our family), but I know you are right that her best chance is to stay in Denmark to get a university degree with immigration to the US in mind.


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I wouldn't choose social work if she wants the best chance.
> 
> High science, IT or accountancy are the best places to be if you're planning to eventually come on the basis of your skills..


Thanks. She's also considering Physical Therapy and Nursing. From what I have read, both of those are pretty promising for immigration with a Bachelor's degree equivalent, and would also give her the option of coming here to do post-grad work on a student visa. Am I correct in the assumption that a US Master's degree in either of those fields would help?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

FotoPhocus said:


> Thanks. She's also considering Physical Therapy and Nursing. From what I have read, both of those are pretty promising for immigration with a Bachelor's degree equivalent, and would also give her the option of coming here to do post-grad work on a student visa. Am I correct in the assumption that a US Master's degree in either of those fields would help?


Nursing used to be an instant green card -- but those days are long gone! A Master's is certainly better. The visa route is currently H1b, and it's difficult to find a sponsor.

If she's going to do the nursing, she should keep an eye on the requirements for state certification and the NCLEX. These are prerequisites before any employer would sponsor her -- and some foreign courses will not meet the requirements. She should also have a good poke around in the relevant forums at allnurses.com.


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Nursing used to be an instant green card -- but those days are long gone! A Master's is certainly better. The visa route is currently H1b, and it's difficult to find a sponsor.
> 
> If she's going to do the nursing, she should keep an eye on the requirements for state certification and the NCLEX. These are prerequisites before any employer would sponsor her -- and some foreign courses will not meet the requirements. She should also have a good poke around in the relevant forums at allnurses.com.


That was the impression that I got as well. From what I read, it seems like there used to be quite a few professions that came with an instant green card, but that seems to be drying up.

As much as none of us like the idea of her being gone for 10 years, I realize she is probably in an ideal position as far as immigration goes. She is still young enough to choose a career that will give her a good chance at getting in.

She is still contemplating seeing doing her undergraduate work here on a student visa. As much as I would love to have her here for those 4 years, she would still be in the position of having to get sponsored for an H1B or green card, or get married, but would be out at least $50,000 (and that's if she can get her degree through a smaller university). Bummer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

FotoPhocus said:


> Thanks. She's also considering Physical Therapy and Nursing. From what I have read, both of those are pretty promising for immigration with a Bachelor's degree equivalent, and would also give her the option of coming here to do post-grad work on a student visa. Am I correct in the assumption that a US Master's degree in either of those fields would help?


Those are all medical fields with state licensing requirements. I would be kind of wary. Foreign credentials don't always easily transfer, especially from countries where nursing or PT aren't university degrees, but direct occupational training programs.

Going through university level training doesn't mean she's banned from the US for the next ten years. She can always come over for holidays or short-term study courses, summer jobs, or such. Stuff like that would really beef up her "international" credentials, too, and make graduate study all that much more likely.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## FotoPhocus (Sep 27, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Those are all medical fields with state licensing requirements. I would be kind of wary. Foreign credentials don't always easily transfer, especially from countries where nursing or PT aren't university degrees, but direct occupational training programs.
> 
> Going through university level training doesn't mean she's banned from the US for the next ten years. She can always come over for holidays or short-term study courses, summer jobs, or such. Stuff like that would really beef up her "international" credentials, too, and make graduate study all that much more likely.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks to everyone who has chimed in, it is much appreciated. What I really need to do is take a break from trying to figure out this situation, and enjoy the present  I'll revisit the situation in a few years, when she's ready to really choose a career. We live pretty close to the University of Michigan, and about an hour from Michigan State University (as well as quite a few smaller universities), so hopefully there is an opportunity for her to spend a semester here.

Thanks again, everybody  I'm sure I'll still be hanging around to keep myself up to speed on anything that may change.


----------

